# A Simple Project.



## greencat (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice job - looks great


----------



## macdonlg (Feb 26, 2008)

That is magnificent


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You all have an artistic streak---super look---


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Gentlemen.
Woodworking is our first passion. This is probably
the easiest thing we ever made. 
I like to design our
pieces, which seems forever to complete, as we keep
making changes along the way. 
I would like to put some of our pieces in an album
here...do you have such a thing here? 

I'm not sure if I ever posted the walnut bird cage we made.
The walnut cage was the first cage we made for our love bird. 
The second and larger cage we made was for our canary. 

I'll show you the walnut cage, as it's my favorite of the two.
( I hope I didn't post this here already) :huh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I found this ... I was surprised to see that we made this in January '09.

This is it before it was assembled and finished. 
The background is french antique glass.
We used clear glass on the front and halfway 
up the sides.










Just so you know (don't laugh) On small pieces like this I make it out of oaktag first,
the tape it together, I do this for size and to see the three dimension.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Project showcase would be the best spot to set up a gallery---


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is it finished...The back has a 'back porch' ... the reason for the back porch is to keep the food clean 
as its outside the main cage.
The food can be changed from the back. 

The glass on the front door is siliconed in...The half glass on the sides
is removeable. The knob is from good will, it's a bronze bird that I attached to a 
wooden thing that was part of a christmas bulb.
The shelf that it sits on is a seperate piece.










The wire sides and back are from his old cage.



























The above photos are from 2009...I have one more pic from
this summer I want to show, it's on my i-pad...I'll be back.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is from this summer, I removed the door knob to use on
the canary cage...( the canary cage we also made a matching
stand)

There is no stain on this walnut, just my finish mixture of
linseed oil, poly and turpentine, applied with a rag...several coats. 
I got this stand at home goods. 

The love bird and the hounds that wants to eat the lovebird!
When I took this pic, my canary was up on top of the kitchen
cabinets while I was cleaning his cage.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice projects. I love repurposing items whenever the chance arises, but nobody throws stuff like that out around here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks imima, and thanks Mike, I'll try
the album later. Hope it's not difficult.

This is the other bird cage. It's made from QS white oak.
We made a matching stand for it. Again the front is glass,
siliconed in...both side are half glass installed with clips
for easy removal...the back is plexi-glass with clips for removal
to make cleaning easy. The back porch is also slip on and off
plexi-glass -- the back porch is about 3" deep, just enough to
hold food dishes. Again the food stays clean as well as the
surrounding area.
Also the inside bottom of both cages are wood, so we cut
(removeable) plexi-glass to put on top of the wood. 

The first pic is to show the slip on back porch.
This is a great feature on a bird cage...anyone that has
birds knows what I mean. The seed stays contained to
this area.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the cage---but I love the dog----Olympic sleeping champion!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I like the cage---but I love the dog----Olympic sleeping champion!


haaa...These two have a symbiotic relationship...
The birds singing puts the hound to sleep and
the hounds continuous snoring stimulates the bird to keep
singing...everybody happy. :thumbup:

later that same dog day afternoon...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C2BACJEn7Xs


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice projects!


----------

